# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Ystraad - by Bohunk

## ravells

*Map* (Click to enlarge)




*Created in: Campaign Cartographer / Photoshop

Review*
Bohunks map of Ystraad is a masterclass in understated colours, clarity and a wealth of detail. This map is huge and every part of it has a story to tell. The style is of copperplate printing in the early twentieth century, the horizontal lines within the text, and the cartouche are testament to that. The symbols he has used are pre 19th Century, and although there are repeats in the symbols, the map is so large and intricate, they are virtually unnoticeable.  Everything about this map is subtle, from the paper texture to the very faint River names which can only be seen when the map is zoomed in close. This map stands as one of the best which the Guild has had the pleasure to host. All aspiring mappers should take note of it and learn.

*Original Thread*
Click here to view the original thread by the author

----------

